# Country-type boots under £100 for fat legs ... not asking much, eh?



## dibbin (11 August 2010)

Rather than hijacking Spudlet's thread, I've started my own  dedicated to my fat calves.

Anyone have any suggestions for country boots of the Dublin River type that will fit my fat legs? The only ones I've seen so far with different width options are Ariats, and they are WAY out of my price range.

Sigh.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (11 August 2010)

Have a look at these......

http://www.equestrianclearance.com/matchmakers/harry_hall_willow_boots/index.html

They are mid calf (stop below the widest part) and are warm and toasty, waterproof and have stood up to daily wear and tear through last winters snow and mud etc worn pretty much all day everyday for yard duties, turn out, walking dogs etc. I am buying a spare pair for when mine die!!


----------



## Angelbones (12 August 2010)

I got some Welligogs boots at Badminton last year (2 pairs actually!) and they are just brilliant. I have wide calves and no other boots fit up my legs, but I don't have measurement for you, sorry. Im sure they could advise - they are very nice people.

I got the Sloane which are knee length, but the Ranger also fitted but were shorter on me. I know they are priced on here at £169 but i paid £125 at Badminton and often see they have some on ebay for less.

http://www.welligogs.com/Wellington_Wellies/Leather_Country_Boots.html


----------



## AprilBlossom (12 August 2010)

Having spent a couple of years doing 2hrs of step aerobics most days a week (yes, I clearly went mental for a while) my calves aren't small, and I found I couldn't get into the River Boots, so I got a pair of Toggi Canyons, and they are amazing! Had to get a size up from normal, and I did start off wearing them with leggings instead of jodphurs as they're thinner but after a month or so they were a perfect fit! They do tend to squash down a bit all over the leg, so then don't sit quite so high and you don't have to then pull them over the widest part of your calf - hurrah! They're about £120 I think?


----------



## lyndy (12 August 2010)

The Toggi Canyons have been reduced on the derbyhouse site - www.derbyhouse.co.uk 

they are now £86.39


----------



## NOISYGIRL (12 August 2010)

http://www.tackanory.co.uk/section.php?xSec=57

They are a £129 if you could stretch to it


----------



## Lotty (12 August 2010)

I've just bought my daughter a pair of Toggi Canyons for £75.99

http://www.headtohoof.co.uk/productDetails.cfm?ProductID=689&Source=2


----------



## dibbin (12 August 2010)

Thanks everyone  just measured round my calf - 17.5"!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 August 2010)

Tuffa Suffolks-hugely wide, bit of a pain if you have high insteps, tho. On sale at £119.  http://tackdirect.co.uk/prod_show.asp?id=2579&ref=froogle&prodid=2579

Jileon Wellies-up to 50 cms/20 inches. £44.99 and go much wider than 50 cms as have tons of spare room that needs cinching in with a buckle. http://www.jileon.com/wide_fit_wellies.html

Ariat Rydals £219-might get them cheaper on ebay 2nd hand, up to 20 inches calf and adjustable cos of laces etc.  http://www.shoeandboot.co.uk/equest...all-riding-boots/Ariat-Rydal-+-Chocolate.html

Fuller Fillies are doing a show boot (£139) http://www.tackanory.co.uk/product.php?xProd=977&xSec=57 and a country boot (£129) http://www.tackanory.co.uk/product.php?xProd=976. Both up to 20 inches calves so loads of room for jods/socks.


----------

